# Help with Harmony remote controlling Projector



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, I've got several 'activity' settings on my Logitech Harmony 620 and my projector is turned on immediately after powering down, which is BAD for the bulb. I'm wondering how you guys handle your programming of your projector, if at all. More details below...

I have the following activities set thus far, the actual problem is when switching between activities, followed by turning everything off. Therefore, if I switch from the Big Screen activity (projector powers down) to Watch Movie and then later turn all equipment off using the OFF button, the projector has immediately powered up when I turned all equipment off. :yikes: I'm wondering if you guys just don't include the projector in an activity and always use it's dedicated remote, or not :dontknow:

Listen to Music: audio equipment on

Watch TV: my plasma tv & audio equipment on

Watch Movie: my plasma tv, bd player, & audio equipment on

Big Screen: my projector, bd player, & audio equipment on


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

This is how I have my Harmony remote set for the projector..

*Projector--Device options.*
Adjust power settings..I want to turn off this device when not in use

A button on the remote for on and a different button for off..(even though I only have one button for power on the projector)

*Which command will power on your device..*
I don't have the original remote, but I know the command that is used..
Then select power toggle..

*Which command will power of your device..*
Then select power toggle again

Then click next and so on..

With these settings I'm able to change Activities without the projector being affected, and at the end of a session when I press the power button on the remote, the projector and everything else switches off..

I hope that helps you with your set up..


----------

